# Whole kernel corn?



## wannacow (Jul 9, 2013)

I was getting cracked corn from the elevator.  They're not going to carry it anymore, so my local feed store (caters to beef producers) ordered it in.  I bought a bag and mixed it w/ my goat feed.  I couldn't believe how dusty it was.  It was much worse the the corn at the elevator.  My goats won't eat it.  I had to mix in more goat feed for the molasses.  It didn't help much.  Can I feed whole kernal corn instead of cracked?  I only have 6 goats so I'm not able to get a special grind.  Suggestions?


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 9, 2013)

Personally, I haven't any issues with corn, but there are those that do.  That being said, yes, you can feed your goats whole corn as *part* of a balanced diet and yes, your goats should be able to eat it just fine.


----------



## wannacow (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks.  I mix my own feed, using cracked corn.  The dust was covering EVERYTHING, so they didn't like it.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 9, 2013)

I use whole corn with my goats feed. They love it! It also slows them down a little vs inhaling the feed like little hoovers.


----------



## verkagj (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine chew up whole corn just fine. Some days they pick it all out to eat first. Just remember that most corn is the US is GMO unless you know exactly who grew it.


----------



## wannacow (Jul 10, 2013)

I want to apologize for "wole".  I meant whole, as most of you know.    I don't know how to go back in and fix it.  

Now, back to topic.  I would love to feed my goats non-GMO feed, but I live in the heart of Monsantoland.  People around here look at me funny if I mention GMO.  IF I could get it around here, in amts that would work with my small herd, I wouldn't be able to afford it.  I look at different things to put in my feed, but I would have to special order and I just can't afford it...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 11, 2013)

wannacow said:
			
		

> I want to apologize for "wole".  I meant whole, as most of you know.    I don't know how to go back in and fix it.
> 
> Now, back to topic.  I would love to feed my goats non-GMO feed, but I live in the heart of Monsantoland.  People around here look at me funny if I mention GMO.  IF I could get it around here, in amts that would work with my small herd, I wouldn't be able to afford it.  I look at different things to put in my feed, but I would have to special order and I just can't afford it...


To edit or change your title, go to the first post you made on this topic, and click edit and the title can be edited at the same time.


----------



## wannacow (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you, 20kidsonhill.


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Jul 11, 2013)

I started mixing my own feed to specifically get away from feeding corn. Have you considered going that route? I do oats, barley, BOSS, alfalfa pellets, and calf manna (which probably has some corn, but much less than they were getting when I was feeding preformulated feed).
-K


----------



## wannacow (Jul 11, 2013)

I mix oats and corn w/ Purina Goat Chow, then feed alfalfa pellets at night when we lock them up.  I used to feed PGC exclusively, but it got way too expensive.  DH was going to make me sell a couple of goats unless I was able to find something else to feed.  I don't know where I'd get barley except for a special order, then I would have to buy a pallet at a time.  BOSS would be the same except for buying bird seed.  I only have 6 goats.


----------



## verkagj (Jul 13, 2013)

Monsanto is trying to get their seeds into Belize. Some have been done illegally. They found GMO soy and "destroyed" it by sending it to the feed mill to get ground into animal feed. The chicken feed and corn are all imported from the US. I know that the pellets I feed have GMO soy and corn but I have nothing else available. I do all mill feed which is bran and chips of all sorts of stuff, sunflower seeds and molasses.
I'm trying to grow some stuff to feed them but with the humidity here, it is difficult to get stuff to dry properly. 

Alfalfa, barley, oats are not grown here at all. Right now since we've had rain almost every day, the goat yards are lush with browse and the craboo trees are dropping fruit. I was worried about the craboo seeds but the girls spit them out. Funny, they all have a different method of getting the fruit away from the seeds.

And with the rain, does the little buck stink!! We have to tether him when we feed so that the wether can eat his without being run off. After I unhooked the buck, and I didn't touch him, my hands smell. Poor boy!


----------



## greybeard (Jul 13, 2013)

Look for crimped corn instead of whole kernel or cracked corn. Whole kernel corn is tough on any animal's molars and is more difficult to digest. TDN of crimped corn is higher than that of whole kernal corn as well. Same holds true for barley, milo and oats.  The difference in TDN of crimped corn versus whole kernel corn is 3-5%. IOW, 3-5% LESS is going undigested right out the back end of the animal. No dust either--most crimped grain is steam crimped.

Good news. I've seen projected corn futures of around $4/bushel. Bad for the corn producer but good for the herdsman. Whether that price  plays out or not is another story. (many corn farmers are getting too much rain, even tho total acerage planted is very good this year.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 13, 2013)

I soak my whole corn over night and then feed it. Just a habit from having horses. The old Mexican farm hands soaked everything that wouldn't fall apart. Works for goats and pigs too.


----------



## wannacow (Jul 13, 2013)

That's a good idea about soaking.  I might try that.  I'll have to wait until the next mix.  (Next week) as I already mixed everything together.
I'll check on crimped corn as well.  I've never heard of that.


----------

